# Struggles and Support > Medication >  >  The meds im on, what are you on? and what for?

## ConstellationStudies

I am on clonidine for nightmares, I take it in the morning but I think it would be better at night, Im going to try to change the time because I believe it is clashing with my vyvanse
I am also on risperidone for irritability involving autism, which I find is working, my frustrations are lowered and I'm not holding grudges like I used to, and I am more patient. 
I am on vyvanse for energy, but it makes me feel too energetic sometime and I am having insomnia episodes once again, despite taking trazadone at night
I had to stop taking zyprexa because of rapid weight gain, but, it did help very well otherwise!

 Are there any meds you guys have had to stop taking despite them helping? and if so, why did you have to stop taking them? And what meds are you on now? does anyone else struggle with autism?

----------


## Total Eclipse

@ConstellationStudies
 which of your medicine have you found most helpful for your anxiety?

----------


## Ironman

After 15 years of being on Paxil, I finally had to get off of it.  My weight was up despite running the streets - 18mi a week - and not eating so much.

I was switched to Cymbalta.  I have lost some weight, but flatlined in November and December due to Achilles' tendonitis in my right ankle.  I am just now getting back up to two runs a week.

Also partly due to the weight gain, and my 2016 eye hemorrhage (NBC Today's Savannah Guthrie went through what I did only worse - her retina was really in danger of detaching; everybody but the retina specialist thought I did. ), I was put on Losartan for blood pressure.  Both of my parents have HBP.

----------


## ConstellationStudies

I am on xanax and klonopin for anxiety  ::):  I would say klonopin is the most helpful for my anxiety

----------


## Cassie

Depakote lamictal and cojetin  I?m starting to notice a difference I?m not really mentally stuggling as bad as I was for months I kept hiding it because I felt nobody could help me anymore 

Also my panic attacks are not as often and I?m going to therapy and relizing it?s okay to take medicine and I should not be Ashamed if my mental health treatment 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## fetisha

I'm on latuda and kind of hate it

----------


## Lucid

Low dose Valium for GAD.It helps for me.I keep it low to avoid building up a tolerance to it.Seems counter intuitive but I lower the dosage when I feel the med isn't working properly.

----------

